# My first 1911!!



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I wish


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Bah, wishful thinking, Glock is one of the most non diverse companies in the firearm market. They've been making the same base product since inception and haven't really deviated that much from the original design at all. They won't even make a single stack version of their sub-compacts. Thank you S&W for stepping up and filling the void.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

So is this just a good photo shop or someone just cave a lot of time and machining experience?


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Man I want one so bad! Have you heard the story of the soldier who shot a small army that was rushing there trench? Vietnam war I think. Good trusty gun


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

is it just me or does that glock look nearly double stacked?


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

aaronious45 said:


> So is this just a good photo shop or someone just cave a lot of time and machining experience?


Never mind, I found out its completely real, it'll be released in April 2012 as a one time special


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Dragsmoker said:


> Man I want one so bad! Have you heard the story of the soldier who shot a small army that was rushing there trench? Vietnam war I think. Good trusty gun


Probably Alvin York in WWI:

--As his men remained under cover, guarding the prisoners, York worked his way into position to silence the German machine guns. York recalled:
And those machine guns were spitting fire and cutting down the undergrowth all around me something awful. And the Germans were yelling orders. You never heard such a racket in all of your life. I didn't have time to dodge behind a tree or dive into the brush... As soon as the machine guns opened fire on me, I began to exchange shots with them. There were over thirty of them in continuous action, and all I could do was touch the Germans off just as fast as I could. I was sharp shooting... All the time I kept yelling at them to come down. I didn't want to kill any more than I had to. But it was they or I. And I was giving them the best I had.​During the assault, six German soldiers in a trench near York charged him with fixed bayonets. York had fired all the rounds in his M1917 Enfield rifle, but drew his .45 Colt automatic pistol and shot all six soldiers before they could reach him.-- (from Wikipeida)

Joraca


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

It still needs Gen 3 finger grips to be considered.IMHO


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Gravity3694 said:


> Bah, wishful thinking, Glock is one of the most non diverse companies in the firearm market. They've been making the same base product since inception and haven't really deviated that much from the original design at all. They won't even make a single stack version of their sub-compacts. Thank you S&W for stepping up and filling the void.


Its hard to improve on perfection. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Its hard to improve on perfection. :thumbsup:


Yep, its still a very dull company.

The pic is clearly a fake, no Glock would have a manual safety!


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

It was an April fools by someone


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Say it ant so,, Had my blood all pumped up. Ive heard storied at ranges of the transition, but never from any of the co. Springfield shur stepped around to the XD, Why not a 1911 Glock??? Id give one a work out, ole Carver


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

That was Alvin York great story and a true American hero...


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

quick google search returns a lot of matches folks. i'm far from a photoshop pro but if that's fake - they got me good! and there's plenty of other folks out there fooled as well. i did see one match though that said they're no longer taking orders - i'm sure because their phone lines were about to blow up from so many calls.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

The original photo is photoshop from one of an Ed Brown Champion "Molon Labe" 1911. It was an April fools joke.


----------

